# ترنيمة روعه : سلمت ليك أمرى



## ebnyasw3 (6 يناير 2008)

ترنيمة جميلة جدا وروعة 
 ترنيمة روعة( سلمت ليك امري )
                       حمل من هنا

http://www.sendmefile.com/00605307 
 عدم الرد = احباط كتيييييييير
سكيب 2008


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المفاجأة الكبري عمرو دياب بيرنم ترنيمة روعة كاملة*

الترنيمة جميلة منك يا ابن يسوع
لكن اللى بيؤديها مش عمرو دياب ابدا
 ده واحد بيحاول يقلد عمرو دياب 
على فكرة انا ما ردتش غير لما سمعتها
 اكتر من مرة
ربنا يبارك حياتك و منور منتدانا الغالى​


----------



## mikoo (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المفاجأة الكبري عمرو دياب بيرنم ترنيمة روعة كاملة*

شكرا علي الترنيمة
بس ده المرنم روماني رؤوف مش عمرو دياب


----------



## esak (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المفاجأة الكبري عمرو دياب بيرنم ترنيمة روعة كاملة*

الف شكر على الترنيمة 
لكن الصوت مش لعمرو دياب 
الصوت للمرنم " روماني رؤوف "
:ranting:


----------



## wawa_smsm (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المفاجأة الكبري عمرو دياب بيرنم ترنيمة روعة كاملة*

أولا .. شكرا على الترنيمة ,هىا جميلة.
ثانيا .. ده مش صوت عمر دياب ,ممكن يكون فى شبه صغير منه .بس مش هو خااااااااااالص.

شكرا لتعبك.


----------



## s_h (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المفاجأة الكبري عمرو دياب بيرنم ترنيمة روعة كاملة*

شكرا يا جميل و الرب يبركك


----------



## captive2010 (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المفاجأة الكبري عمرو دياب بيرنم ترنيمة روعة كاملة*

جميلة جدا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## soukratos_999 (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المفاجأة الكبري عمرو دياب بيرنم ترنيمة روعة كاملة*

يا باشا دا واحد اسمه روماني روؤف و لو عايز الألبوم كله ابقي قوللى..........شكرا


----------



## نرمين نعيم (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المفاجأة الكبري عمرو دياب بيرنم ترنيمة روعة كاملة*

شكرا على الترنيمة.... وبلاش اقول زيهم انه رومانى رؤوف...... اسكت يا لسانى بقى بلاش نجيب فى سيرة الناس


----------



## ramezmikhael (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المفاجأة الكبري عمرو دياب بيرنم ترنيمة روعة كاملة*

*دا المرنم صاحب الصوت المعزي روماني رؤوف من شريط غربه وحنين *


----------



## s_h (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة روعه*

فين المزيد من الترانيم


----------



## fns (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة روعه*

الترنيمة جميلة بس ده مش صوت عمر دياب


----------



## FADY_TEMON (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة روعه*

*أنا برده بقول أن ده روماني رؤوف ونا عندي الشريط
*


----------



## LLOOKA (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة روعه*

شكرايااخىلاكن ده صوت المرنم رومانى رؤوف مدرس فى مدرسة شبرا الخيمه الثانويه الصناعيه فيى بهتيم قسم تبريد وتكيف اسال لو مش مصدق شكرا اخى على الترنيمه


----------



## cobcob (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة روعه (سلمت ليك أمرى)*

*تم تعديل اسم الموضوع ليدل على محتواه​*


----------



## Andyy (31 مايو 2009)

الينك مش شغال


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نانا نانو (19 أغسطس 2009)

بصراحة مش عارف احمل الترنيمة (سلمت ليك امري) مفبش لينك احسن من دة لوسمحت انا نفسي احمل الترنيمة قوووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## مايكل عزمي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

